# Primaris Space Marines



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I have to say, these models do look pretty cool. I like!

https://warhammer40000.com/home/news/


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Really like the minis, conceptually and fluff wise not really feeling the love, all a bit Mary Sue. I think they should have gone down the road of Guilliman and Cawl throwing off the dogmatic shackles of the mechanics to build quicker and faster, and rather than super super humans, just have the better mark of armour with its better life support conveying the extra wounds ect. That being said I'm not against it completely like I am about Centurions which no matter how great they make them will NEVER be in my army.......if it ever gets finished! Don't laugh it could happen


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's probably a good idea to move this discussion into its own thread.

The models look decent enough, though I'm not liking the helmets too much... maybe they'll grow on me. Posing them with the vehicles the way they did makes it obvious that we're going to need bigger doors. I'm glad they acknowledge the obvious lore problem at least somewhat



> Many Chapter Masters have welcomed their Primaris brethren into their ranks, accepting the new reinforcements gladly. Others, though, view these new creations with suspicion or outright hostility, claiming that the Emperor’s work should not have been meddled with.
> 
> Though they are a step removed from their brothers, the Primaris Space Marines still bear the gene-seed of their Primarchs, and some dissenting voices worry how this new type of warrior will react with the known genetic quirks and flaws of some of the more unusual Chapters…


which right now means my biggest problem is that I feel like I've heard this story before.

Chaos is triumphant as Archaon Abaddon strikes out from the Northern Wastes Eye of Terror, dealing the world Imperium a terrible blow. However, all hope is not lost due to the return of Sigmar Guilliman who, quickly concluding that normal human forces are not enough, orders the Chambers Mars to unleash the forces of the Stormcast Eternals Primaris Space Marines!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love the minis. They look really dynamic. Can't wait to see the rest of the kits. If these are in the starter box I'll be all over it. Better get on with my next eBay sale to fund it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Caught a comment over on B&C, ADBs upcomming Emperor's Spears novel will feature the Primaris marines.
http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/topic/333661-primaris-marines-in-black-library/


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> Caught a comment over on B&C, ADBs upcomming Emperor's Spears novel will feature the Primaris marines.
> Primaris Marines in Black Library - + THE BLACK LIBRARY + - The Bolter and Chainsword


Text from the post:

Primaris Marines have just been announced.

If BL has any commercial sense they should have in some tie-ins dealing with Primaris Marines coming soon. Striking while the Iron is hot will go a good way towards promoting sales of the new models. I'd be massively surprised if we didn't see a quick tie in, called Primaris or something, followed by a quite a few more texts. ADB has more or less confirmed that there will be Primaris Marines in his upcoming Emperor's Spears book (although I'd say that is probably still a while away from hitting the shelves and nothing he creates can be accused of being just a tie in). These Marines have obviously been planned for some times, it'd be almost negligence for BL not to have plans for them as well.


Given that these marines are so new there is a lot of scope for how they develop. Its been a while since GW introduced something completely new. Primaris marines's fluff is pretty inchoate in comparison to other long established types of marine- perhaps there'll be works which rival the Eisenhorn trilogy which was first intended to be a tie in with Inquisitor. What topics and themes do you think could be addressed with these new marines? It'll be interesting to see how Space Marines adapt to having new Primaris marines introduced into their ranks. Given that they tend to be fairly dominant personalities I'd say there is a good chance they'll have difficulty adapting to newer, more powerful, brothers.

There are also some interesting challenges for the authors. I wonder how they are going to work with the existing the fluff. For starters Primaris marines are all going to be much younger than other space marines , although some are already interned in dreadnoughts. Given that marines recruit young will these new super warriors also be teenagers? If not how have they been secret till now? Maybe on the other hand they can be made from fully grown adults.

It'd be interesting to hear people's thoughts.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, I was really worried about them but since my army is based on veteran models I might have use for them from fluff perspective of my chapter. And although there will be more kits and even vehicles released it is good that current fluff says they are just addition and not substitutes.

And why they shouldn't be. GW will just sell Space Marine army within Space Marine army with minimal effort and risks. I actually don't care. I will have more new models to paint. And Primaris Redemptor Dreadnought..? Instabuy!

Models look good. Quite bulky SpecOps marines and definitely head-taller. Though names like Primaris and Intercessors ?? What a generic AoS-ish names. Either they want to go AoS road or they are not really inventive.

From fluff perspective it seems that maybe everybody will love them since any chapter can use them ? I don't really expect that fluff in future codex will be great though I am looking forward to it. But I hope that BL writers will put some depth into new marine characters and their interactions with other marines and forces of Imperium.

Nothing really changes for me from modelling perspective so I am happy with this.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm I do like the new mk armour bar the kneecap, that just looks wrong!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Does anyone else think that the new bolters look awesome?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

DaisyDuke said:


> Hmm I do like the new mk armour bar the kneecap, that just looks wrong!


It looks just like the stormcast kneecap, I do have a dread fear in the back of my mind of a hybrid bastard creation of AoS and 40k sometime in the near future


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Old Man78 said:


> It looks just like the stormcast kneecap, I do have a dread fear in the back of my mind of a hybrid bastard creation of AoS and 40k sometime in the near future


the new "plague marine" that has leaked already looks like the demented son of AoS and 40k...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Why the fuck do people care if newer marine models look like something out of AoS or vice versa? 

Did all of you forget that they use literally the same Daemon models in both their Warhammer ranges and have for decades now? And you're worried about things looking vaguely similar?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Player - Can chaos use the Primaris marines?
GW - No - but there will be new big nurgley marine..


Me - well, that doesn't help my Night Lords does it? General release for all Imperial Armies vs Faction Specific release is not the same.


GW said the same when an eldar player asked about plastic aspect warriors


Player - You've made more marines? What about plastic aspect warriors?
GW - Well, we did just give you guys a god


Me - well kinda, they made a new faction. New Faction does not equal plastic aspect warriors..


I like new GW, but I dislike answers that aren't answers


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Why the fuck do people care if newer marine models look like something out of AoS or vice versa?
> 
> Did all of you forget that they use literally the same Daemon models in both their Warhammer ranges and have for decades now? And you're worried about things looking vaguely similar?


Beacuse i don't like the new modeling trend that has taken over warhammer fantasy and 40k in the last years. Bigger, rounder, beefier models, dinobots and steampunk dudes all-over-the-top. I honestly liked wh40k when it was grimdark and leaner. It's not that i dislike some mix between the universe, but c'mon. The last "dwarvs" from AoS looks like they can fit in wh40k. The new chaos marines models looks like they came out of The Endtimes releases. (Also, MOAR bells!)
I'd like to have some different looking models, thanks. (and less "gummy" in appearance)

EDIT: also, reusing parts from different model sets is truly a signal of scarcity of ideas from the sculptors (whose job overall i admire, because GW truly had/has some of the best models out there)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not bothered by the aesthetic being similar between systems, if they've got the same design crew working on them it's bound to happen. 

The models are fantastically detailed, well put together and even if they don't look 100% practical or realistic, they have managed to stay well within what I would expect of their respective settings. The fact that they share similar traits is a bonus as far as I'm concerned, as it makes it even easier to incorporate across range for good conversions.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

There is only so many ways to sculpt a 28mm kneepad also

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I honestly fail to see the comparison between AoS nurgle units and the corrupted MK III armour of the new deathguard...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Why the fuck do people care if newer marine models look like something out of AoS or vice versa?
> 
> Did all of you forget that they use literally the same Daemon models in both their Warhammer ranges and have for decades now? And you're worried about things looking vaguely similar?


Because different people have different views and opinions on aesthetics


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Old Man78 said:


> Because different people have different views and opinions on aesthetics


The aesthetics is not the issue. It's the fact that there are similarities between systems that people seem to have a problem with.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> The aesthetics is not the issue. It's the fact that there are similarities between systems that people seem to have a problem with.


were we talking about the aesthetics of those models or am i wrong? No one said that he was pissed about the models because GW used many AoS rules in 40k


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

neferhet said:


> were we talking about the aesthetics of those models or am i wrong? No one said that he was pissed about the models because GW used many AoS rules in 40k


Did the context shift all of a sudden? I'm saying one of the main complaints I've noticed is similarities in aesthetics between the designs of 40k range models and AoS range models.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> Me - well, that doesn't help my Night Lords does it? General release for all Imperial Armies vs Faction Specific release is not the same.


If you think a new faction/Sorta!Space Marine release is an general all Imperial Armies one, then yes, yes it is. >


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> The aesthetics is not the issue. It's the fact that there are similarities between systems that people seem to have a problem with.


ooh i see now. my bad. i tought you meant "systems" as "rules systems". 
Anyway yes, i generally despise AoS aestethics so i cannot be happy about the porting of that sculpts into Wh40k. It's not the concept of porting per se...it's just that i don't like (some of) AoS sculpts.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

neferhet said:


> ooh i see now. my bad. i tought you meant "systems" as "rules systems".
> Anyway yes, i generally despise AoS aestethics so i cannot be happy about the porting of that sculpts into Wh40k. It's not the concept of porting per se...it's just that i don't like (some of) AoS sculpts.


It's funny, because the first complaints I heard used terms like "Sigmarines" to refer to the AoS models looking like something out of 40k. And now the complaints are reversed. Not sure if it's all the same people but from a general view it really does look like parts of the wargaming community just need a reason to complain and won't be happy unless they do.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Shandathe said:


> If you think a new faction/Sorta!Space Marine release is an general all Imperial Armies one, then yes, yes it is. >


 
:grin2:

I honestly can't remember the last time I fought an army that wasn't marines...therefore all space marines=all imperial armies.


Anecdotal evidence it totally legit right? :wink2:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> It's funny, because the first complaints I heard used terms like "Sigmarines" to refer to the AoS models looking like something out of 40k. And now the complaints are reversed. Not sure if it's all the same people but from a general view it really does look like parts of the wargaming community just need a reason to complain and won't be happy unless they do.


thats the same problem: its a complaint about the sharing of layouts between diffrent games/universes.
Sigmarines were fantasy knights so similar to space marines it was ridiculous. And now we have wh40k warriors that looks like fantasy knights. This is a blending of styles that i didn't want to see. Blending styles means that dozens of models will just look the same accross differnt games and gaming universes. Its a "vanillification" of models aestethics. So, i don't see it as a strange complaint...it's the same, but mirrored. It's the globalization of modeling: where all models looks the same, be it sigmarines or GuilliStormCast/NurgleCast.
But, hey, thats me. If you like it, good for you. I'm not breaking into anyone's hose swapping their models with oop '90s metal space marines. (altough that would be hilarious)


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

These marines are quite different aesthetically... but 2 basically only change is the wounds; theyre still same S/T etc pretty much, and the way wounds get allocated i dont think these guys will be that much more survivable. 

a unit of 10 poxwalkers charged my 3 new flyboys, 2 died, but they pretty much wiped out the poxwalkers.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

neferhet said:


> thats the same problem: its a complaint about the sharing of layouts between diffrent games/universes.
> Sigmarines were fantasy knights so similar to space marines it was ridiculous. And now we have wh40k warriors that looks like fantasy knights. This is a blending of styles that i didn't want to see. Blending styles means that dozens of models will just look the same accross differnt games and gaming universes. Its a "vanillification" of models aestethics. So, i don't see it as a strange complaint...it's the same, but mirrored. It's the globalization of modeling: where all models looks the same, be it sigmarines or GuilliStormCast/NurgleCast.
> But, hey, thats me. If you like it, good for you. I'm not breaking into anyone's hose swapping their models with oop '90s metal space marines. (altough that would be hilarious)



Of course, if you hate it, you hate it, and that's OK.
But you complain about them looking too much like fantasy knights. Have you seen the Horus Heresy? You surely understand what I am saying, right?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd like to see some fluff on the primaris dreadnoughts, as this crowd are brand new, surely the first dreadnought pilots were volunteers, a dubious honour


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

It's actually looking likely that the starting point of 8th is a few/couple hundred years after M42 kicks off, with the Crusade coming from Terra and reaching (at least) Ultramar and Baal, presumably capturing and fortifying at least some things in between so as not to monumentally screw up the logistics of the whole thing. 

So plenty of time for Primaris Marines - who were UNTESTED ROOKIES - to get themselves horribly maimed.

Hell, 'Ancient' may even have a less ironic meaning than 'Newly Escaped Mars' by now >


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Old Man78 said:


> I'd like to see some fluff on the primaris dreadnoughts, as this crowd are brand new, surely the first dreadnought pilots were volunteers, a dubious honour


Basically, one lucky space marine primaris from each company was beaten to a bloody pulp in order to fill up the dreadnought quota.

"Hey Jonus, you pulled the short straw...should we break your legs first or your arms?"


----------

